# Aster K 28



## lone Ranger (Feb 15, 2013)

Has anyone fitted an ESU or any other DCC chip come to that into an Aster K28?

If so do you have any hints or tips please

Thanks Jerry


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Jerry, 

I thought that engine might have come with a decoder in it already. Does it say anything in the manual about conversion--ie interface? Any sort of decal on the bottom of the engine block like a normal LGB loco to indicate what might be inside? 

Keith


----------



## lone Ranger (Feb 15, 2013)

Hi Keith it has an old lgb interface board with the six pin socket for the lights etc to go to the chip with eight pins to take power and motor to the chip. The interface is of the oldest type and it was meant to have one of the early LGB MTS chips and a booster chip. I intend putting an ESU Loksound XL ver 4 in. The really big problem I have at the moment is getting inside. 


I've taken the cab off and the boiler backhead and I now have limited access, but to do a complete re-wire (which I think may be best) I would need to get the boiler separate from the chassis, the trouble is I cant see a way of doing that.

If I could get the old interface card out it would give me more room, but to do that you have to get the boiler off.

I must admit its a bit like a rubics cube in there LOL

Regards Jerry

Ps Oh and that's another problem no manual and I haven't found one on the internet yet


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Jerry, 

I'd be tempted to just use a LGB interface cable and wire it to suit your decoder. Have a look here, scroll down until you see the diagram showing the cable plus the 8 wires: 

http://www.beathis.ch/lgb/20400/20400.html 

Keith


----------



## lone Ranger (Feb 15, 2013)

Thanks Keith that does look like the easy way to do it. The only difference on the board thats in the K28 is that it has a big heat sink running vertically down the middle of the board but I might be able to remove this or at least cut it down and add low profile aluminium heat sink so I can get the DCC chip above


Regards Jerry


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Try a different decoder with better sound files, a QSI or a Zimo. The QSI is smaller and has more American sounds and a larger American sound library, all free from the manufacturer. 

Greg


----------

